# If you can’t afford to tip drivers, do NOT order for delivery



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

For God’s shake, if you dont tip drivers, don’t order delivery, or you support slavery, you will eventually be enslaved!! Look at how much money I made, spending total 4 hours, $71!!!! Less $8 gas.. WTF


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

I recently received some orders that’s large during the pin, like $13/5 miles, you are happy with order like this right? That means the tip is at least $8. You make the onetime delivery, these mother****ers slick. It will reduce the tip back to $2, the order ends up at $7. Contacted DoorDash, there is nothing they can do. I hope these MFs get choked while eating the food. SoB


----------



## blssed2bme (Jun 20, 2019)

I had a similar order. $23/10 miles seemed really good. But they customer pulled the tip back. I still cleared $17 but $23 would have been better.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

The decline button is your friend.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> The decline button is your friend.


You are definitely stooge, maybe you don’t need to do this for a living, but lots people do. I understand, you don’t even graduate from HS that’s why you don’t know what social responsibility for a corporate is. Uber Eats, Grubhub DD, all these internet platforms take over a traditional delivery market for restaurant industry, Taxi industry too, it transfers the job opportunity from traditional industries to them. They should ensure that these worker can do the job they offer for a living, now it’s not even living, it’s surviving.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

We should change the tip culture in America. We should protect those who rely on tips for a living especially restaurant waitpersons, food deliver drivers, valet parking dudes!! The federal should enforce a law that mandate above industries to add 18% service fee on top of the order, if you are a grateful and kind person, you want to tip more that your choice to add on credit cards or cash.!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The "tip culture" is never going to be legislated by any lawmaker.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> The "tip culture" is never going to be legislated by any lawmaker.


Sure she it’s not enough voices. U see what happens if there are millions same inquiries to every state’s senators or representatives


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

There are two people walking in prairie, there is one lion, 2 men can’t fight that lion, if one of the men die to feed the lion, another man won’t die. Guess what happens? TWO men die! Haha. 
One day, the economic die, you will have to eat shit, no one serves you and deliver to you. Eat that shit.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

If you want the best delivery experience, pay; if you want U.S base phone customer service from the platforms, pay, if you want someone to be polite to you when you eat, pay. If you don’t want to pay and want to receive premium services-> Eat Shit! Because you are full load of enslavement mind in your dicHead.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cabbage19901 said:


> U see what happens if there are millions same inquiries to every state’s senators or representatives


Do you even listen to yourself? 
In real life, you would end up having an outpouring of _millions _of voters demanding their legislators to NOT mandate any fee of any kind that affects their pocket book. 
Furthermore, legislators are mostly interested in only raising fees that go to government coffers, not your pocket.
Additionally, gig-companies like Uber would simply reduce your fee as a driver to offset any other fee increases so as to protect their customer base. 

Sorry to piss on your rainbow.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Why don't the restaurants pay their employees 18% more and raise their prices on their menu by 18% to recoup the funds? That way they can pay their employees a fair wage that exceeds minimum wage as opposed to an unfair below minimum wage instead of guilt tripping the customer into paying their wages for them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cabbage19901 said:


> We should change the tip culture in America. We should protect those who rely on tips for a living especially restaurant waitpersons, food deliver drivers, valet parking dudes!! The federal should enforce a law that mandate above industries to add 18% service fee on top of the order, if you are a grateful and kind person, you want to tip more that your choice to add on credit cards or cash.!!





Cabbage19901 said:


> Sure she it’s not enough voices. U see what happens if there are millions same inquiries to every state’s senators or representatives


Try " BURNING & LOOTING".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> Why don't the restaurants pay their employees 18% more and raise their prices on their menu by 18% to recoup the funds? That way they can pay their employees a fair wage that exceeds minimum wage as opposed to an unfair below minimum wage instead of guilt tripping the customer into paying their wages for them.


Why should a crappy waiter be paid as well as an excellent waiter ?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

But not paying and getting away with as much theft as possible is the American way!


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> Why should a crappy waiter be paid as well as an excellent waiter ?


That’s good question, you need to make sure crappy waits get paid for their living as well because they did finish the work, you can add extra for excellent waits afterwards. I guess you dont understand my point


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

*If you can’t afford to tip drivers, ask yur mom for $5, so you can.*


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> The decline button is your friend.


It's my bestest buddy in the world.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Cabbage19901 said:


> For God’s shake, if you dont tip drivers, don’t order delivery, or you support slavery, you will eventually be enslaved!! Look at how much money I made, spending total 4 hours, $71!!!! Less $8 gas.. WTF
> View attachment 634736


$71 in two hours and 20 minutes seems pretty good to me. Am I missing something?


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

More often than not, food I’ve ordered via DD or UE has arrived in poor condition- cold, inedible, items missing etc.
Curiously I’ve yet to have a pizza delivered to me with the delivery person using an insulated bag. I’m sorry I’m not tipping for poor service. I did pizza delivery for 3 years in HS and College in the 80/90’s and never delivered a cold pie and always got great tips. Also I don’t tip in app. Drivers get cash COD for great service.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Bevital said:


> $71 in two hours and 20 minutes seems pretty good to me. Am I missing something?


Bro. Look at dashing time, not active time, 3 hour and 48 mins is to total time spent, the rest of time I waited on the street and did nothing.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

xlr8ed said:


> More often than not, food I’ve ordered via DD or UE has arrived in poor condition- cold, inedible, items missing etc.
> Curiously I’ve yet to have a pizza delivered to me with the delivery person using an insulated bag. I’m sorry I’m not tipping for poor service. I did pizza delivery for 3 years in HS and College in the 80/90’s and never delivered a cold pie and always got great tips. Also I don’t tip in app. Drivers get cash COD for great service.


Good job. You know what? I use my hot-warm bag to hold orders over $2/mile paid, I often left the food sit on the snow freezing weather for 3mins for order pins at $3-$4. Get it? I made sure these who tip get the best warm food they want, and the cheaps get cold food. This is heart, if you don’t have a good by ordering delivery without tipping, I don’t have a good heart for you too. Thanks


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

No worries to me, your poor service results in 💯 refunds to the buyers, low ratings for the delivery person and eventually deactivation. It’s a great thinning of the herd and people with crazy expectations and senses of entitlement. 😂🤣😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

xlr8ed said:


> More often than not, food I’ve ordered via DD or UE has arrived in poor condition- cold, inedible, items missing etc.





> Also I don’t tip in app. Drivers get cash COD for great service.


Ya think there might be a connection there? I know I (and my several insulated bags of different sizes, including a pizza carrier that actually plugs in an heats the food) am NOT taking your order. I also know most of the drivers on this platform won’t. So your food’s just chillin’ in the restaurant until they don’t tack your order onto someone who tips really well. No one wants the _privilege_ (<—— sarcasm) of bringing you your food. You might want to get it yourself.

No tip - I’m not moving. Period.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

You earned 18.50an hour . Minus fuel. Where else can you do this with out punching a clock ? 
You expect to much for the gig jobs. My advice is just quit ! Your never going to be happy doing this job delivering food driving passengers shopping for groceries . There is nothing w rong if you just quit its just not for you . 
Move onto something better that makes you happy its not this .


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

xlr8ed said:


> More often than not, food I’ve ordered via DD or UE has arrived in poor condition- cold, inedible, items missing etc.
> Curiously I’ve yet to have a pizza delivered to me with the delivery person using an insulated bag. I’m sorry I’m not tipping for poor service. I did pizza delivery for 3 years in HS and College in the 80/90’s and never delivered a cold pie and always got great tips. Also I don’t tip in app. Drivers get cash COD for great service.


Its not them its you. 

Also, cash is filthy and has excrement, cocaine, and coronavirus all over it. As a driver, its irresponsible to handle filthy, potentially disease ridden cash while Im in close proximity with peoples food.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> Why don't the restaurants pay their employees 18% more and raise their prices on their menu by 18% to recoup the funds? That way they can pay their employees a fair wage that exceeds minimum wage as opposed to an unfair below minimum wage instead of guilt tripping the customer into paying their wages for them.


You’re example applies to the lowest achievers in the herd. Like anything, there are good and bad waitstaff, and the good ones figure out where to work.

In food delivery there are drivers that toil away at Fast Food $3 orders and end up making $9/hr and there are drivers that use their experience to figure out how to make $25 to $35/hr.

Same in waitstaff. You can slave away for peanuts at the Waffle House graveyard shift, OR you can get good at it and use your skills to end up at a very good restaurant. One of my daughters waitresses at a nice restaurant and makes $300 to $500 each 5 hour shift! She didn’t just get lucky, it took hard work and experience. Do you think she’s going to want to work under your pay model?

The problem with your pay model is it provides a disincentive for people to work harder and smarter to get ahead. The minimum wage isn’t something to aspire to unless you want to live poor the rest of your life. Rely on yourself to figure out a better way.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Bevital said:


> $71 in two hours and 20 minutes seems pretty good to me. Am I missing something?


3hours and 43mins. Do you think time isn’t valuable? You wait and sit their for DD, they love you.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

Seamus said:


> You’re example applies to the lowest achievers in the herd. Like anything, there are good and bad waitstaff, and the good ones figure out where to work.
> 
> In food delivery there are drivers that toil away at Fast Food $3 orders and end up making $9/hr and there are drivers that use their experience to figure out how to make $25 to $35/hr.
> 
> ...



Eventually w her experience she should get $30 hr in the nice high end restaurants. Pay people at least minimum wage,once they gain experience they can make more $.

We to use to tipping,for some they rather get 10hr and make good tips. Than get 20hr.

The pay should be enough to live on,the tips should just be a nice bonus.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

I always tip,unless the service is horrible. Part of the issue of getting cold food is uber,door dash are crappy companies. I try to order directly thru the place if I can.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Let me say it here.
When you doing GREEDY Gig company jobs,
You as the driver should decide if the pick up and drop off is worthy. Cancel it if NOT or do Not accept.
You should NOT expect people tipping you. Because if they don't, you get upset. And it is not healthy for you mentally.
Also I dunno if you guys knows.
UBER EATS for example. Uber limited the amount of TIPS we can give to drivers. It won't let you TIP more than the FOOD WORTH.
Not sure about it's all city or just Las Vegas.
I order 22$ food and try to tip 30$, Uber shows the Tip Cap is 22$. Can't tip more on APP. Unless Cash.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Why should a crappy waiter be paid as well as an excellent waiter ?


They can fire crappy waiters.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If doing deliveries doesn’t pay you as much as you think it should don’t do deliveries. It’s that simple. 
Take your entitled attitude elsewhere.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Atavar said:


> If doing deliveries doesn’t pay you as much as you think it should don’t do deliveries. It’s that simple.
> Take your entitled attitude elsewhere.


I agree with this lol
Myself driver ride share part time,
If I manage to get 25$ + an hour, I'm happy.
I'm not sure how much people expect making from Ride Share gigs?
You are the own boss, you drive your car, you don't need to listen to supervisor and you can Start and Stop anytime you want.
The money will only be less than less if pay is super good. Like right now, more and more people want to come Las Vegas and drive. Which means less Surge. More fishman than fishes.



xlr8ed said:


> d always got





xlr8ed said:


> More often than not, food I’ve ordered via DD or UE has arrived in poor condition- cold, inedible, items missing etc.
> Curiously I’ve yet to have a pizza delivered to me with the delivery person using an insulated bag. I’m sorry I’m not tipping for poor service. I did pizza delivery for 3 years in HS and College in the 80/90’s and never delivered a cold pie and always got great tips. Also I don’t tip in app. Drivers get cash COD for great service.


Back in years I drive Uber delivery, I always have a Food Carry bag that will keep food warm.
But yesterday my delivery driver only come with the plastic bag restaurant packed lol Too bad I already tip very good in APP.
Otherwise I would honestly tip less. I expect delivery drivers have Special Food carry bag.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

xlr8ed said:


> More often than not, food I’ve ordered via DD or UE has arrived in poor condition- cold, inedible, items missing etc.
> Curiously I’ve yet to have a pizza delivered to me with the delivery person using an insulated bag. I’m sorry I’m not tipping for poor service. I did pizza delivery for 3 years in HS and College in the 80/90’s and never delivered a cold pie and always got great tips. Also I don’t tip in app. Drivers get cash COD for great service.


I keep the pizza bag in my car and have only delivered a cold pizza if I was handed a cold pizza. Go pick up your own food. We don't want you as a customer.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

It does get me these apps rape you w fees,people pay $30 for a $15-17 order. The extra $3 dollars kills them .


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

topcat498 said:


> It does get me these apps rape you w fees,people pay $30 for a $15-17 order. The extra $3 dollars kills them .


Exactly, Uber Eats for example, they already taking 30% profit from Resturaunt and 30% + in Customer order.
If they still can't pay driver enough, that is on Uber App and Drivers lol

Resturaunt owners does not like people order from APP, they make almost NO profits.
They join just because hoping to get notice as delicious eat place.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

SlikkRikk said:


> But not paying and getting away with as much theft as possible is the American way!


No it isnt. Thats not how I live an Im a 3rd generation American. Attitudes an opinions like yours are what is F' ING up our country.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

xlr8ed said:


> More often than not, food I’ve ordered via DD or UE has arrived in poor condition- cold, inedible, items missing etc.
> Curiously I’ve yet to have a pizza delivered to me with the delivery person using an insulated bag. I’m sorry I’m not tipping for poor service. I did pizza delivery for 3 years in HS and College in the 80/90’s and never delivered a cold pie and always got great tips. Also I don’t tip in app. Drivers get cash COD for great service.


Ive done over 2500 UE deliveries withOUT an insulated bag. I place all deliveries on my leather seat UNDERNEATH a heavy leather jacket. Works better than a bag. Would you tip me if I walked with a pizza box?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Soldiering said:


> Ive done over 2500 UE deliveries with an insulated bag. I place all deliveries on my leather seat UNDERNEATH a heavy leather jacket. Works better than a bag. Would you tip me if I walked with a pizza box?


If you come to my door and I see you with insulated bag, you probably get 10 - 15 $ Tip.
If you only come with Pizza Box, that's 5-10$ Tip.

The difference lol


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

others


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Like others have said, just keep declining until you get a good request. Forest Gump said, you never no what you’re going to get.
Today a customer handed me $20. And he tipped on the app also


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> If you come to my door and I see you with insulated bag, you probably get 10 - 15 $ Tip.
> If you only come with Pizza Box, that's 5-10$ Tip.
> 
> The difference lol


I know that what you are saying works. I always use hot bags, and when I take a photo of their food at the doorstep, I always set the hot bag right next to it so the customer can see it in the photo. Many times I get tips increased.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Ive done over 2500 UE deliveries withOUT an insulated bag. I place all deliveries on my leather seat UNDERNEATH a heavy leather jacket. Works better than a bag. Would you tip me if I walked with a pizza box?


So you put my food where peoples butts go and cover it with your dirty sweaty coat and I’m supposed to like it?
You seriously need to take a food handlers course.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Atavar said:


> So you put my food where peoples butts go and cover it with your dirty sweaty coat and I’m supposed to like it?
> You seriously need to take a food handlers course.


Only 3 spots it can go seat floorboard or rear cargo area. Floorboard is dirtiest I imagine, rear cargo has creTed spills cause of my race driving. No one sits on my front sear as it is against policy. The leather coat I use is not used for anything else but an insulator. Food is always sealed an delivered hot or warm.

Too bad you have too judge. Have a blessed day bro


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Only 3 spots it can go seat floorboard or rear cargo area. Floorboard is dirtiest I imagine, rear cargo has creTed spills cause of my race driving. No one sits on my front sear as it is against policy. The leather coat I use is not used for anything else but an insulator. Food is always sealed an delivered hot or warm.
> 
> Too bad you have too judge. Have a blessed day bro


Or it could go in a clean insulated food container. If you are going to handle food there are certain standards you should and are required to follow. 
you should not be allowed to handle food. 
if you didn’t drive like a Mario Brother you wouldn’t have spills.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Soldiering said:


> Only 3 spots it can go seat floorboard or rear cargo area. Floorboard is dirtiest I imagine, rear cargo has creTed spills cause of my race driving. No one sits on my front sear as it is against policy. The leather coat I use is not used for anything else but an insulator. Food is always sealed an delivered hot or warm.
> 
> Too bad you have too judge. Have a blessed day bro


Not sure what is your point. 
You have a food special container, you get more tips. Very simple.


----------



## Dwayne B (Aug 10, 2018)

Bevital said:


> $71 in two hours and 20 minutes seems pretty good to me. Am I missing something?


Yeah he/she/them/they/it/cat/dog/gremlin/slave/peasant (whatever they see themselves as ) actually worked 4 hours ..well 3 hours 43 minutes ..the 2 hours was time he(see above for additional pronouns) was on trips during his 4 hours shift the other time is dead time while waiting for DD to assign hi(again see above for more pronouns)r another trip


----------

